# Poly or wood butt stock on hunting rifle.



## Wiswash

I am looking to buy a new 30-06. The guys at 2 different sport stores are pointing me to the Tikka T3 made by Berretta. The guys are claiming its nearly as good as a Browning X Bolt and $200 less. The T3 weighs less than the Browning thats for sure. But i notice that the T3 poly stock is hollow and the receiver is thinner metal. Does anyone have any experience with the Tikka T3. Also any opinions on wood versus poly stock? I just dont want a thin / cheap poly stock that is flimsy and bends.


----------



## Johnboy

While I am a Walnut-and-blued-steel type, there is no question that the polymer stocks are more temperature and humidity stable. In a WTSHTF situation, they are to be prefered. I have no experience with the Tikka T3, but they have a good reputation.


----------



## NaeKid

I have heard lots of good about the Tikka T3 - all the reviews seem to be quite positive and so far, nothing negative has been said on any of the local hunting forums that I am on.

Personally, all of my long-arms that were wood have been converted from wood to synthetics and anything that I have bought new have been synthetic stock ... less hassle that way.


----------



## Magus

Tika rifles are once or twice a year hunting guns,I consider deer rifles as works of art so go for the pretty.

Now if you're going to grab it on the way out the door when TSHTF, go ugly and tough,that way it won't smart so bad when you get a 2" gash in the stock and a glaze of rusty crap on it.

Me,I'd go for an older Savage or Remington in a synthetic stock and bake on a layer of ceramic motor paint on the metal.maybe camo the stock.ugly as sin but it'll take the weather better.


----------



## Wiswash

Naekid, I plan on bringing this rifle up your way to hunt blacktail (Alaska). I understand I need to be paranoid of the Brown Bears as the bear are easily drawn in by the kill. So the plan is to carry 2 magazines. the first loaded with 150 or 165 grain for deer. Upon killing the deer switch out magazines for one loaded with 200 or 220 grain. Any thoughts on this? I just think a magnum on deer is overkill. Thanks


----------



## NaeKid

Wiswash - I don't know about the bears up in the Alaska-region, but, around here, I have never had troubles with bears - it might just depend on the area you go into, what the current food-level is for the bears and such and the time-of-year.

Personally, my hunting-rifle (for deer) was made in the early 1940's and it was designed for killing Nazi --- Yuppers, I use an old 303 British that has been synth'd and scoped. I normally just use Winchester Super-X in a 180 grain ... it is about a $1.15 / bullet around here ($23 / 20-shells). I haven't heard any complaints from the deer about it anyway ... :sssh:


----------



## tugboats

Wiswash said:


> I am looking to buy a new 30-06. The guys at 2 different sport stores are pointing me to the Tikka T3 made by Berretta. The guys are claiming its nearly as good as a Browning X Bolt and $200 less. The T3 weighs less than the Browning thats for sure. But i notice that the T3 poly stock is hollow and the receiver is thinner metal. Does anyone have any experience with the Tikka T3. Also any opinions on wood versus poly stock? I just dont want a thin / cheap poly stock that is flimsy and bends.


We have three of the Tikka T-3's. I bought one and have won the other two at Safari Club International dinners. Two of the T-3's are in .30-06. We use them often. My kids have "stolen them from me". These are great rifles. We enjoy them and they are very servicable. The only concern I have with them is the plastic magazines. I have used one gun in -10 F weather and had no problem. The magazine lasted longer than I did. I just hate plastic magazines. The gun is accurate, servicable and rugged. I like the synthetic stock. I hunt in all sorts of weather and never give stock warpage an idle thought.

The gun is well built and I would not hesitate to rely on this weapon. Work up some handloads and be amazed at the accuracy potential. As with any new weapon take it out to the range and see what type of ammo it likes to digest. Both of the 06's are not at all fussy. The only change is each ammo brand has a different point of impact. They all hit within "1 minute of Bambi"
so changing ammo is not a significant issue with these two.


----------



## oldvet

Wiswash said:


> Naekid, I plan on bringing this rifle up your way to hunt blacktail (Alaska). I understand I need to be paranoid of the Brown Bears as the bear are easily drawn in by the kill. So the plan is to carry 2 magazines. the first loaded with 150 or 165 grain for deer. Upon killing the deer switch out magazines for one loaded with 200 or 220 grain. Any thoughts on this? I just think a magnum on deer is overkill. Thanks


On Brown bears, well that is not a real easy question to answer.
Most of the gudies carry nothing less than a .338 with most toting a .375 or larger Cal. 
When we went hunting in Brown Bear country (between Anchorage and Fairbanks) one of us would carry a 30-06, 7mm mag., or .300 Win Mag. for the actual hunt and the other would carry the backup gun.
My choice for backup was a 12 guage 3" magnum with alternating buck and slug rounds. 
Now with that said, if the bear is not moving and provides you with a good shot picture then I would say that a well placed shot from a 30-06 with a 200 to 220 grain projectile should do it. However if that same Bear is running at you or charging if you will, then you better hope someone with you has something large enough to stop a full blown charge. When that animal is in the "gonna get a piece of you mode" and it's all pumped up, it is not an easy one to stop.
So I guess my only honest answer to you is that, no IMO I don't think a 30-06 would be enough gun to stop a charging Brown Bear.

In fact if I am not sadly mistaken non Alaskan's (out of State Hunters) are required to have a guide with them and if that is the case then your problem is solved.


----------



## Wiswash

I agree OldVet. I had mulled over the advantage of having a 300 mag over the 30-06. But in a tight situation i dont believe the 300M will be any advantage against an agressive bear. I really dont want to carry 2 guns either.


----------



## Wiswash

Tugboats, thanks for the Tikka plug. Everyone, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## HozayBuck

*The Tikka Rifles are made by Sako in Finnland.... they are very nice rifles ... Get what you can afford and yes while I'm a wood fan all my hunting rifles have Poly stocks.. wood warps and can really cause a tack driver to become an expensive jack handle until free floated or glass bedded..

As for bears, if a bear jumps you real close I doubt it will matter what you are carrying... I really doubt you need worry about "Brown" bears unless you head way into the interior of Canada or Alaska , I'd go with the 30-06 
which I've done all my life ,but I've also hunted for 20 years in MT with a Ruger 338 mag....mostly for the long rang wind fighting abilities.. I now use a 308 for most anything but do own a 300 mag...

The 30-06 with the 180 grain SPBT bullet is formidable if you are worried about bears just hunt with the 220 GR Silver tip Win. factory load or for more money use Barnes bullets...

I'm wondering why you want to buy an imported rifle when Ruger or Savage both make very good American Rifles.. and have very good warranty service...

Savage makes a very nice rifle with the Accu trigger at an excellent price !and it's all weather !.. put good quality glass on it and you're good to go...

Ruger still makes rifles with a front sight, Williams I think it is makes a receiver type sight that locks to the rear scope mount set up giving an option of using iron sights in heavy timber , just take off the scope and put on the rear sight.. or if you fall and break the scope you're trip won't be over...Shop around!! look for a nice clean used rifle , better yet figure out what you want then look for one selling thru a private seller!

Good luck and Enjoy!!

I'm only using the attachment to show the one I'd buy were it me...

Savage 116FXP3 30-06 $597.00 SHIPS FREE*


----------



## VUnder

You can put things inside a hollow stock.


----------

